# My little fuzzy babies enjoying their homemade hammock!



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a bit short on cash at the moment, so rather than buying my new little ratties a hammock, I made them one out of an old t-shirt, and they love it! 
I just cut two equal-sized pieces of fabric out and sewed them together at the edges, stuffing it with strips of fabric to make it nice and squishy! Then poked a hole in each corner of the square of fabric and tied it to the top of the cage using 4 long strips of the material. 
At first they weren't so sure about it but now they love it, and Sil's taken to sleeping in it ALL the time - it looks so CUTE! Here's a few pictures...


----------



## cbickum (Jul 8, 2012)

Aww! They're so sweet! I need to get onto making some more hammocks for my girls..


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, I actually had fun doing it! And saved myself a bit of money... They'll soon outgrow it though, think I'll make them a bigger one out of denim or something when they grow into big fatties!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

So cute.


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

Your rats are gorgeous! I love those colors! They look like they really like their hammock :] It looks fluffy, did you use some kind of stuffing?


----------



## rhodri (Jul 16, 2012)

They look so adorable in there


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

It's just a pyjama top, with strips of the same material inside as stuffing! 
I knooooow, I love it when they go in there! Sil's in there right now


----------



## koawren (Aug 8, 2012)

Lovely idea, I think I just might make one for my girls! Also, Sil looks shockingly like one of my girls.. very sweet.


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks awesome. I made my rats a denim one to start until I could get a good one, they loved it anyways I think even better than the one the have now


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww your ratty looks seriously relaxed! You've given me some inspiration for what I could do  thanks and your ratty looks soooo much like my friends two males (Duzzle and Doodle) hehe (I don't have rats yet, but I'm getting them fairly soon and so to save me a bit of money I've decided to start making them lots of different things of different sizes so I don't have to keep making new things even as they grow ) did you steal my friends Duzzle? He looks so much like him haha


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

Gah! That is soooo cute!!


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Your rats really seem to like it! I ordered some hammocks, because I'm a first time owner...but I plan to make my own after I have a "model" to look at. I need to save the money. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eriin (Aug 27, 2012)

good idea! those hammocks can get so expensive to buy


----------

